# معلومات رائعة عن اجهزة التكييف..صيانتها و فحصها و عملها.....



## عبد الستار الجوهري (14 يوليو 2011)

في هذا الموقع تجد ما يهمك من معلومات جيدة تفيدك في فحص و صيانة و زيادة المعلومات عن اجهزة التكييف ؛ انه موقع غني جدا بالمعلومات و يغنيك عن الكثير...
اسئلكم الدعاء

تحياتي 

http://www.inspectapedia.com/aircond/aircond1123.htm


----------



## forzamido_1991 (16 يوليو 2011)

اشكركم لحسن تعاونكم


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا يا أخي 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## baraa harith (9 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور يا اخي


----------



## علاء يوسف (24 أغسطس 2011)

بالتوفيق وشكرا


----------



## mmhhmm (18 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووررررررر


----------

